# I finally did it



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady and I came to an understanding last night. She let me groom her almost completely. Just her very left to do. 
Here are her pictures.









And after










OK pictures aren't great...and I couldn't get her to pose...but...not a bad trim I think. Lol
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Looking good Lady....looking good!!
Well done Mo

Val


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

She looks gorgeous!! Such a pretty 'poo x


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Well done. What a lovely trim!

Toffin
x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

She looks really good, what a sweetie! Well done you


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww...the lovely Lady 

She always looks to be smiling , she must be very impressed with her new do 

Well done!! 

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks guys! She seems happy with it...not all shocked like when she comes back from the groomers with no hair. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

welldone looks really great xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great job , you won't have to worry how she's going to come home any more. She looks gorgeous xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I still have her feet to do....and the "ankle" area....but she was pretty great for me, much better than she has been before.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Good job Mo...she is looking lovely. Second pic made me laugh though..it looks like she has chewed off your fingers:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> Good job Mo...she is looking lovely. Second pic made me laugh though..it looks like she has chewed off your fingers:


HAHA! Doesn't it...I had a huge chunk of Liver in my hand...as she had enough of me telling her what to do and didn't want to pose.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mo she looks great! Well done, that's fab, great job!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Well done. She looks so cute. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great job! She's definitely a pretty Lady! x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

She looks great Mo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awww Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I am so jealous!! So does that mean I only have to wait another YEAR for Sami to be still?? He is awful to groom by myself . . husband not much help . . AARRGGHHHH!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Nanci said:


> I am so jealous!! So does that mean I only have to wait another YEAR for Sami to be still?? He is awful to groom by myself . . husband not much help . . AARRGGHHHH!!


HAHAH!!! She was not still...Lol...I still had to hold her collar, but at one point, she laid down to let me do her belly which was FANTASTIC! I was so impressed with her. Hopefully he will get less wriggly with time...but never completely still.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well done Mo, she looks fab! :star: No more scalping for Lady...once you get the grooming bug you won't be able to stop


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She looks beautiful. You did an awesome job!!!


----------

